# Hoyt Z5 Cam Blew Up!?



## fsupeej22 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hey guys, not sure how to handle this one. I purchased a used Hoyt Carbon Spyder 34 a couple weeks ago. Shot it for about a week and everything was great. I noticed that the cams were not synchronized, so I added 1 twist to the buss cable and it seemed to fix things. I took it out again after this and shot it several times. I put the bow on a scale tonight to test the draw weight and it exploded about 3/4 of the way through the draw cycle. The string and control cable both came fully off the bow. Buss cable is still connected. The string was still around the hook of the scale, so I know the string did not come off the hook. After looking further, I noticed that one of the pegs actually broke off of the lower cam, as shown in the pic. Has anyone ever heard of this happening? I'm assuming there's no warranty since I bought it used and the bow appeared to be in great shape when I bought it. It has not been dropped that I'm aware of. I know that the strings were in their proper tracks when I took it off the press and it shot fine after adjusting the timing.

The limbs don't appear to be damaged and I've heard Hoyts are notoriously good at holding up to dry fires, but this makes me sick. I know I'll need a new #2 cam and likely need to check the axles. Any of you tuning gurus have any clue what could have caused this?


----------



## kbuck1 (Jan 11, 2017)

My wifes cam broke like that. Some how she drew it past the draw peg and when she released it the bow stayed at full draw.  She handed it to me and before I could get it upstairs to a press it came apart.

I would bet you torqued it pretty good when on the bow scale and pulled the string or cable out of its track


----------



## fsupeej22 (Jan 12, 2017)

I see what you're saying, but the bow was only at 3/4 draw when this happened. I was pulling straight down on the bow so it wasn't hooked up to a winch or any sort of draw board.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 12, 2017)

I agree that your probably torqued it off one of the tracks.  I've seen that post break twice where your's did and one time someone had dry fired their bow, and the second was when I had a nock break on someone's bow, and it essentially caused a dry fire reaction as well. 

Limbs are probably fine, but I'd replace both the cams and all the strings and cables.


----------



## fsupeej22 (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks, Kris. For future knowledge, when you say torqued, does that mean I somehow twisted the string to the side while drawing and it came off the track? 

Any idea where to buy new #2 cams?


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 12, 2017)

fsupeej22 said:


> Thanks, Kris. For future knowledge, when you say torqued, does that mean I somehow twisted the string to the side while drawing and it came off the track?
> 
> Any idea where to buy new #2 cams?



Yes, unfortunately, it doesn't take much torque when pulling down for it to derail.  I try to be as careful as possible when doing it with a scale, and if I'm working on someone else's bow, I just put the scale on the draw board to check weight to avoid the possibility of that happening.

Check ArcheryTalk for some cams.  You may have to go the dealer route though.


----------



## fsupeej22 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks, Kris. Sounds like I must have torqued too much. Sickening lesson to learn but I guess it could have been worse.

I've never used a Hoyt dealer since this is my first nicer bow. Any recommendations on who I should reach out to for new cams?

I'm not able to post in the classifieds on AT since it requires 20 posts over there.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 13, 2017)

Social Circle Ace or Archery Learning Center would be my two choices.


----------



## chill15 (Jan 20, 2017)

You probably should be glad it was just the cam!


----------



## sothunfried (Jan 23, 2017)

You could take it to foxhole in gainsville.
Dale deals in hoyts and could get what ya need and fix it.


----------



## fsupeej22 (Feb 2, 2017)

chill15 said:


> You probably should be glad it was just the cam!



I'm not sure what you mean by that, but I'm extremely glad it was just the cam...


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 2, 2017)

sothunfried said:


> You could take it to foxhole in gainsville.
> Dale deals in hoyts and could get what ya need and fix it.


Dale hasn't been at Foxhole in a couple years. His place is in Cleveland, Pop's Outdoors. He does still carry Hoyt though.


----------

